# new to the forum..



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm new to the forum as the title says haha.. so i'm not sure that this is where i post this question. i just bought and installed a promark offroad winch on my brute force i was just wondering if anyone on here has used their winches before and i was wanting to hear the good and the bad about the winch.. thanks everyone seems like this is a great forum.. :309149:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its just the new name for gorrilla winches . do a search on gorrilla winches and u will find more info on them


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum but sorry to tell you that gorilla winches are not the best. I had one that went out in the first ride. i repaired it and it broke again on the next ride. after the third time of repairing i bought a viper max.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

that sucks i bought it because it was only like 180 shipped to my house with a synthetic rope guess i shoulda figured you get what ya pay for lol


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

Yea I got a Gorilla for the same reason and its OK. It seems to be tempermental, hasn't failed me but sometimes it slips. Also it doesn't seem to be strong enough for me, that may be just the size and not the brand though.


----------

